# Man Inherits  Old "First Class Shoe store": A Fully Stocked "Shoesium"!



## Meanderer (Jul 20, 2017)

[FONT=&quot]Man Makes Incredible Discovery Inside Building He Inherited From His Great Grandmother[/FONT]


----------



## jujube (Jul 20, 2017)

My mother bought all our shoes at an old shoe store in our city.  The shoes were first quality (but reasonably-priced) and there had to be a million of them.  The clerks were really old and sometimes crabby.  There were no displays.  You sat down and told the clerk what you wanted, say a pair of black patent leather high heels in a size 8 1/2 narrow.  Depending on what was in the store and the mood of the clerk, you were brought one pair (and were told that was all there was) or twenty pairs.  

If you came in and saw one of the crabby ones, you stayed hidden until he or she was with another customer and then swooped in and hoped for one of the helpful ones. If this was your lucky day, you left with some real treasures. 

 I have a feeling the picture above is exactly what the back rooms of our shoe store looked like.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 20, 2017)

I'd sure like to have a few pairs of old penny loafers if they had them in that store.  The soles on the shoes made now don't last. Some seem to be made of cardboard. 

Anyone ever put pennies, or dimes, in their loafers?


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 20, 2017)

It's amazing how these little time capsules are preserved for so many years.

I used to walk by an old barbershop on my way to work that had been closed for decades, it looked like they just walked out the door one day and never came back.


----------



## helenbacque (Jul 20, 2017)

I loved my penny loafers almost as much as my saddle oxfords both worn with white Buster Brown socks.  Summer dress shoe was spectator pump.  High fashion was white with toe and heel to match dress color.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 20, 2017)

What an awesome inheritance, between all those vintage shoes and music machine! :cool2:


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 20, 2017)

Saddle Shoe History


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 20, 2017)

Loved this video and the plaid saddle shoes!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 21, 2017)

Here's another link and more pictures


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 21, 2017)




----------

